# Extreme Wiggling Tail



## [email protected]_Bait (Mar 25, 2008)

Here's a cool tail technique that allows you to add a ton of movement and color combinations to just about any fly pattern. Still trying to get this video thing down. A video of the fly pictured being tied will be up soon. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7fJx44Uhhqs


----------



## Andrewp (Jul 23, 2010)

Really like the techniques shown (from using paper clip to choices in materials) --thanks for sharing!


----------



## Salty_South (Feb 25, 2009)

Thats a cool fly, I bet a bass would eat the heck out of something like that!


----------



## dacuban1 (Sep 9, 2008)

ashley, your giving away the secrets. lol good video bro!


----------



## bsfl (Jul 30, 2009)

I've enjoyed watching your videos! thanks for sharing the techniques!


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Very nice....


----------



## Andrewp (Jul 23, 2010)

Ashley, I didn't get a chance to go by the fly shop to see if they had the exact same tail material in your video, but I did get by the Craft store and found something I think is similar.  My only concern is that it does not seem too flexible ... but, it tied up nice.

Here's a standard bunny fly with the tail created as per Ashley's video .... I think it looks pretty good; anxious to try it out later this season ....

Thanks again for the tip; I'm planning on doing a bit more playing with materials to see what I can come up with on my own ....

AP


----------



## [email protected]_Bait (Mar 25, 2008)

That fly look's very fishy. That tubing type material you found looks great with that style fly. I like a more limp material when I have a more heavily weight pattern to give it that more dramatic up/down movement. I like the porportions you use on that fly with the body not extending too far back and hindering the movement of the tail. Bad Ass!


----------



## phwhite101 (Mar 3, 2010)

Another alternative.

http://flytyingcontest.com/2010/03/31/estaz-marabou/

Ron is legendary in the North East and as of late South West Florida. This pattern is great for specs and snook. Check out the link for the "Whitely Wiggle".


----------



## Andrewp (Jul 23, 2010)

More wiggle-tail fly ties ......

The first two are the same tail material as my first bunny fly, but I'm using EP fiber for the body and for the tail on the second one .....






The next looks very similar to the first bunny fly, but the tail material is a simple, heavy thread that has been twisted so much that it has doubled back on itself -- for those of you who tie extended tail trout flies (mayflies, damsels, etc.) you probably know the technique .......



Finally, I happened across some ribbon material -- same kind of stuff used to make ribbons for presents ...... would it work?  Tied, it, and it looks like it might .....



In fact, the ribbon material gave me ideas for other kinds of ties -- how about this tarpon fly using ribbons instead of (kick-styled) feathers at the tail .......




There's always fun at the tying table if you just mess around with things ........   


AP


----------

